# Chicago, NW Indiana, South Bend Snow



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok.. Now this is not funny.. As of today, December 27th, there has been snow three times. Each snow brought only 1" or less. I wish nature would quit teasing us and just dump some of the white stuff on us already! All my contracts call for 2" or more so I am not plowing anyone. Geeze.. I guess I will be watching more snow plowing videos on Youtube instead fo actually plowing the snow. So if you have videos in your computer or phone, post them so I have something to do.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Had about an inch of snow today.....2" trigger here.....went out and had a snowball fight with my kids as my brand new blade sits still without seeing snow!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Posted today on Weather Channel. Local weather seems to be agreeing some what. Keep your fingers crossed kiddies 

... HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW POSSIBLE SUNDAY THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT...

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP SUNDAY AFTERNOON AND PERSIST THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT. SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS ARE POSSIBLE OVER FAR SOUTHWEST LOWER MICHIGAN INTO NORTHERN INDIANA. IN MICHIGAN THIS INCLUDES BERRIEN... BRANCH AND SAINT JOSEPH COUNTIES... .AND IN INDIANA... SAINT JOSEPH... ELKHART AND NORTHEAST LAPORTE COUNTIES. THESE AREAS MAY RECEIVE IN EXCESS OF 6 INCHES OF SNOW... ACCOMPANIED BY BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. TRAVEL MAY BECOME DIFFICULT OVER SECTIONS OF INTERSTATES 80 AND 94... AND HIGHWAYS 6... 12... AND 20.

IN ADDITIONAL TO THE HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW POTENTIAL... VERY COLD WIND CHILL TEMPERATURES CAN BE EXPECTED SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT. THE COLD AIR... IN COMBINATION WITH THE WINDY CONDITIONS WILL CAUSE WIND CHILLS TO FALL INTO THE TEENS AND SINGLE DIGITS SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY NIGHT.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

to bad thats not for nwi....just you eastern guys


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Frustrating!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

say it again cln :crying:


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Brand new blade still hasn't seen snow


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think I am gonna travel a little and try my luck in Elkhart County. Need to do something.. desperation is getting all too real.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Hoping this all pans out, local 11 o'clock weather says looks like monday should be the snowiest day. Hoping to hit all my clients and maybe pick up few flag downs thru out the day.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

If any of you guys need help let me know I can send two trucks out there.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm heading out to Elkhart, IN Monday at 7am.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Mark where are you coming from.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

R&R Yard Design;1399246 said:


> Mark where are you coming from.


Porter, IN. About 1 hour 15 minutes from Elkhart, IN.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

do you know if you are in need of help or are you just going for the fun of it


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

R&R Yard Design;1400067 said:


> do you know if you are in need of help or are you just going for the fun of it


Mostly for the fun. Been sitting here without snow and the craving are getting to me. My plow just sits and cries each day. I don't have any contracts out there just going door to door.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Goshen Indiana reported 2" @ 10:00pm


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

Get the spreaders and salt ready. Its going to be slick out there, the little snow we have is blowing around like crazy 30+ mph winds


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone need a back up driver...Im coming from IL only need at least enough to cover fuel $120 to get there and back, tired of not plowing snow...im having withdrawels damn snow!
I can be there in about 3 hrs, shovel and shovel guy too if needed


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Be carefull ERW roads are really slick, just came back home for a few and even with good tires and 400lbs of weight in the back it's still like driving on snot.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Monday 6am CST and only about 1 inch dusting so far just west of Laporte here. Talked to my buddy 15 miles to the east and he's got 3 or more inches.

Might have to follow suit, go for a ride, and do the door to door thing for fun.


----------



## 1978K20 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm located in Northern LaPorte, and we have a Winter Storm Warning in effect until 7AM EST Tuesday. Lake effect can get really crazy sometimes. Very unpredictable.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Same for South Bend. Roads are terrible right now, not to many street plows out. Snow is comming down pretty good.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, I dont think im going to make it unless someone says get out here though. I went to southbend last winter when they had all that lake effect snow......i was so dissapointed i swear everyone ownes snowblowers and i drove through just about every nieghborhood, Only saw maybe 3 drives that where plowed lol (waste of fuel)


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Hard to tell how much we got here now west of laporte so far. I think 4 inches but blowing bare in some spots and drifting in others. A little more in town and east. Glad I didn't go for that ride. Stayed busy enough here to justify the fuel and had some errands to run near some of my accounts that called me out anyway.

Radar has looked wicked all day but so far almost a non-event in my opinion round these parts. Just enough to make everybody forget how to drive tho.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

South Bend and Granger got hit pretty good I'd say probably around 10 inches or so, enough to make a 24hr with no sleep day lol. Hopefully everyone made it thru with no break downs and made it home safe. it's 5am and time to go do my clean ups, everyone have a good one and stay safe.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I didnt make it to Elkhart yesterday. Here in Chesterton, In we actually got some snow! Had to service a couple of my customers. WHOO HOOO!!! May be heading to Elkhart today. 

Happy Plowing everyone!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like we may get to put the plows back on this week ....had to go grab some diesel this morning and sure was nice seeing all the trucks running around town with there plows on, could see the smiles on there faces as we passed lol.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Where do you do most of your plowing? Just curious, I'm sure I've seen you around. We hit Elkhart East to CR17 over to Granger west to Bittersweet.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im ready for some snow! Check out my new lights.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a few resi contracts in granger, Brendon Hills subdivison mainly, several in South Bend and 3 in Niles. Didn't really want Niles but I hit my brothers place who lives in niles so had to make it worth my time to go that far out of my way.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

kmamark, where did you get those lights that are in your grill? I love those! lol


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

M&S Snowplowing;1411630 said:


> kmamark, where did you get those lights that are in your grill? I love those! lol


Ebay look under "Knight Rider LED Lights"


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Awsome will have to check it out, thanks


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh man please let it snow. Nothing but fog right now. Enough for one school delay. Looks to start snowing around noon today.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Plow on-check
Fluids checked-check
New wiper blades-check
Topped off fuel tank-check
I know something is missing in this list............O yeah........SNOW!!!! where the heck is the snow, I know is around here someplace dang it!!!! lol


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm over in Griffith and we've been getting hit since around 10am. Looks like about an inch or so down right now on the deck railings and such..........untreated roads are just starting some patchy cover. I think I may go do a salt pretreat on a few accounts......although most of mine are pretty heavily traffic'd. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.

This moderate gradual snow is actually kindof nice during the day......nothing to get in a panic about.......YET. On the flipside, this is going through the evening with what looks to be a roughly 4" or so daytime/evening total, and an additional 2-3" is expected overnight ending at 7-9 am from the way it looks. Gonna probably wind up being a tough one getting everyone cleared in nominal time by the time it's out of here. Salt is going to be our friend early morning tomorrow! Especially due to the dropping temps.......it's nice and wet now......won't be so nice when the low 20's hold with those winds they're expecting.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Everyone be safe out there tonight I'm off to work. Hopeing for alot of snow when I get off tonight.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

So what are your totals? Laporte got a strong 7 inches I'd say. Just finished plowing my property which is why I bought a plow truck to begin with. Made the money tho finally!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd guess around 5" or so here. We probably never cleared more than a couple inches at a time since it snowed for 24+ hours. Did some final cleanups and some salting late last night/morn and we got some much needed sleep. Great way to start a Saturday if you ask me!


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

we had from 6 inches to some places with 12 inch drifts.
And next sunday its gonna be close to 50 degrees...
Welcome to northern Indiana !

Bob


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

On Friday we had a great snow storm. Was out all night plowing. Loved every second of it. Didn't get any pictures or videos , Sorry. Next time I will take the Flip Camera with me.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

3am time to go make some money.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Home for breakfast then back out. Not much snow here but it drifted enough for some of my accounts to need cleaned up.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Winter weather advisory issued for Friday into Saturday, hope I can get into the muffler shop early and get my exhaust fixed before I need to do any of my accounts lol


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Going to be an exciting day Friday. Some predictions say up to 7" of snow. whoo Hooo.. Remember to post pictures of the storm! I will be. Also everyone can LIKE my facebook page.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Depending on who ya get yer report from, we could get 1-3, 3-6, 6+ inches.

Bring it!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

As long as it's enough to hit all my triggers I'm happy with it  .


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

m&s snowplowing;1421874 said:


> as long as it's enough to hit all my triggers i'm happy with it  .


good point!!!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Crap it's cold out!! And my wife wandered why I am taking the truck up to the carx to get fixed instead of doing it my self lol. 
Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

is there any sub work up there? I need to work !!!!!! here in indy we cant hit the 2" trigger


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Freekin hell!!!! Will this week never end lol, of course they don't have any 4" exhaust pipe y would they. They're only an exhaust shop. Well atleast I work at a company that produces steel tubing lol. Time for stacks me thinks


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

i wish my plowing week would start lol ....... i need to put this plow to work ,,,,,, im ready to head north


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Starting to get very light snow in South Bend


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Went out and made a nice fistfull of payup today. F'n awesome day with the sun shining and 6-8 inches of nice powder that was easy on the equipment. So far we've had three nice little snows since new years day here in Laporte Co. That's once a week since new years day. At that rate I should get another 8 or so pushes in before the end of the season!


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spend all evening yesterday plowing. here are some videos I posted on Youtube.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Got T-storms going on now. Looks like we get a fresh start. Too bad it ain't snow.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah would definatly rather have snow then rain but I look at it this way, now that alot of the snow is melting I now don't have to worry about running out of room to stack snow for the next storm


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

m&s snowplowing;1425954 said:


> yeah would definatly rather have snow then rain but i look at it this way, now that alot of the snow is melting i now don't have to worry about running out of room to stack snow for the next storm


now thats positive thinking! Thanks for the great new perspective!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Possible plowable event tomorrow? Local weather just issued a special weather statement, possible 1 to 3 with possible heavier locally heavier amounts....have to see what the morning brings.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

M&S Snowplowing;1432860 said:


> Possible plowable event tomorrow? Local weather just issued a special weather statement, possible 1 to 3 with possible heavier locally heavier amounts....have to see what the morning brings.


Would be nice. But the way this year has been, I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

kmamark2000;1432863 said:


> Would be nice. But the way this year has been, I am not getting my hopes up.


AccuWeather is stating 0" of snow. Yes, that a big ZERO!


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey guys, New Carlisle here. With winters like this I have to get into spreading salt next year!


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Nothing overnight here in Laporte, but Radar shows a little something comming in over the lake now at 6am eastern. Looks to be more of an event for New Buffalo and points north.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Very light dusting here in Valparaiso.....


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Snowing and blowing but not too much happening here in NC


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Snowing and blowing in south bend, roads slippery and snow covered.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Welp sent my plowing bills out for January ....that was depressing lol. But on the up side I haven't had to do any repaires to the truck or plow this season other then replace my block heater cord (dead tired, forgot to unplug it before i backed out the drive lol). And now I got a call from the farmer I get my firewood from saying he is going to start dropping another tree line next weekend, so looks like I get to restock my wood supply for next winter early this year!! (hate cutting wood in the middle of the summer heat) 
As for this winter...ya win some ya loose some, hopefully we will get atleast one more good push in before it's over.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah im doing firewood today also. What else is there to do ?


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Are we ready for this Lake Effect event boys?

Skilling said a band could dump up to 6" if it swings to the right spot and stays. Should start tomorrow around noon.

I was literally this close (thumb and index finger 1/2 inch apart) to taking the plow off the truck to do service on a couple pesky little problems, but gonna hold off for the weekend now.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

plowcrack;1444408 said:


> Are we ready for this Lake Effect event boys?
> 
> Skilling said a band could dump up to 6" if it swings to the right spot and stays. Should start tomorrow around noon.
> 
> I was literally this close (thumb and index finger 1/2 inch apart) to taking the plow off the truck to do service on a couple pesky little problems, but gonna hold off for the weekend now.


I'm ready. Plow on, Salter on. Tested and working. Not much maintenance this year to worry about. LOL.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Hoping this band will spend some time over Porter County tomorrow night!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

I was going to pull my idler arm tomorrow but I think I will hold off till the weekend.....come on snow!!!!!!


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

I think u guys are on to something. If everyone takes there rigs apart it will snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Ready or not, here it comes!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Starting to get light snow in South Bend


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Just fired up the wood furnace and resupplied the wood rack in the house, checked the fluid in the plow pump, hooked up plow and made sure everything works as it should. Really don't think South Bend will be getting much but maybe (fingers crossed) the snow gods will smile on us, ya just never know around here lol. 
For those that do get blessed with plowable snow, stay safe out there!!!!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Snowing lightly here in Porter county ....nothing sticking....sounds like the fun starts later


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Winter weather advisory issued


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Accuweather: SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...TOTAL SNOWFALL OF 6 TO 12 INCHES IS LIKELY WHERE THE HEAVIEST LAKE EFFECT SNOW BAND OCCURS...WITH ISOLATED TOTALS OF UP TO 18 INCHES POSSIBLE. SNOWFALL RATES WITHIN THE MOST INTENSE SNOW BAND AFTER MIDNIGHT TONIGHT INTO THE EARLY MORNING HOURS SATURDAY COULD EXCEED 2 TO 3 INCHES PER HOUR...


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Bring it!!!!!! Especially my way lol


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Ahh nice , let it snow. I was born in a blizzard 27 years ago today and I would hate to break the streak of plowing on my birthday.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

M&S Snowplowing;1445256 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!!!


Thanks,lets hope that lake effect band keeps coming our way but I don't think sitting here watching the lake effect on the radar is going to make it move East any faster


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

And yet it did. We have gotten around 7-8 so far.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Same here west of LaPorte. Watching the radar last night, I didn't think it was gonna move our way, yet it did!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

we didn't get squat, just over 2 inches lol. owell win some ya loose some


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

We totaled out around a foot but any direction except North the amounts dwindled fast. Unfortunately I just do country drives so unless we get a good amount I don't get to push. Besides these warm temps make for alot of back blade work till the gravel is froze. I remember last winter some of my gravel stuff was froze harder and smoother then a few asphalt ones.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I plow in the Chesterton and Portage area. We received 12' in some areas and as little as 6" in others. Was out plowing from 10pm till 9am the following morning.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing how the snow belt works. I plowed all day yesterday in the Laporte area and made some good money with 6-10 inches of fluffy. Took a break today and visited the inlaws with my wife in Michigan City and they had 2 inches with bare spots. Michigan City had nothin!


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Mo Sno tonight. Hope some in Laorte got a 2" trigger....


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

plowcrack;1448185 said:


> Mo Sno tonight. Hope some in Laorte got a 2" trigger....


Good luck to you in LaPorte. Im in Chesterton and so far we got just a light dusting. It's supposed to be in the 40's tomorrow so by the time we get enough to plow, it will melt. At least I have a couple customers to salt. So I may get something to do tomorrow night before the freezing rain hits.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Got around a inch and a half or so plus drifts. Hwy 20 & 2 were getting pretty snotty for sure. I have got to get some accounts with salt next season. Or at least 2" triggers..lol


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

as of 12:55am, Chesterton has received about 1". Baa Humbug!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

About an inch here in Valpo, back to bed!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

South Bend ended up with around an 1" or so  Getting to the point I'm ready to pull off my plow and break out my bike, made the mistake of fireing it up over the weekend to stir up the oil....now I really have the itch to ride lol


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's Feb 16th. No snow in the near forecast. will there be any more snow this year? Whats your opinion?


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope so but it doesn't look good....temps are on the rise and no snow in site. Washed the plow today and glanced over at the mowers thinking ill be playing with them sooner than this plow


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmmm.... Looks like I pulled this out of the garage to early last weekend The Beast (vid is from last year) Pulled it out to change the oil, may have to start working on it more often lol. Pull out bike, get snow...this could work lol


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Winter Storm watch and accuweather says 2" on the way. Maybe u guys will get lucky.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Lets hope so. Although it will be wet and heavy, kinda like pushing concrete.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Chicago looks to be in the 6" range. I'm guessing the NW corner here in IN will see a few inches or so by the time its all over.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

got-h2o;1455085 said:


> Chicago looks to be in the 6" range. I'm guessing the NW corner here in IN will see a few inches or so by the time its all over.


I'm hoping for at least 2. Its gonna be heavy!!


----------



## highhog1 (Mar 19, 2011)

clncut;1455090 said:


> I'm hoping for at least 2. Its gonna be heavy!!


You and me both brother! Heavy or not bring it!


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Rain is expected to change to wet snow across northern illinois toward evening thursday...and by early evening across northwest indiana. Snow may become heavy at times particularly during the evening hours...before gradually tapering off from west to east late thursday night into early friday morning.
** accumulations...in excess of 6 inches are possible in some areas.*


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the 6+ inches but I'll be supprised if we see half that in South Bend. But just in case I made up a extra 500lb ballist weight last night at work if I need the extra traction.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Was just looking at the local weather future cast thru 2pm friday, they have us in the 6-9" range. So I'm saying 3-4 is what South Bend will see.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Hmm, 10" of wet freezing slush would be an appropriate way to end to this season.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

2_djinn;1455511 said:


> hmm, 10" of wet freezing slush would be an appropriate way to end to this season.


so true!!!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

light snow falling in south bend


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

radar shows a green pink blue mess and we've been getting mist for the past couple hours in laporte. Nothin to get too excited about so far...


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Well if nothing else ill have 930lbs of ballist for next season lol [email protected] and [email protected] lol


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Little rain here in Chesterton. No snow yet. I'm watching the radar and the snow seems to be just north of us. Mother nature is teasing us.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Alternating sunshine and lake effect snow squalls here this afternoon in Laporte County.

So I pulled the pins and dumped the plow. Tomorrow gonna take the 1000 lb slug of sand out of the bed after it thaws in the garage tonight. Hope March gives me a reason to hook it up one last time.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

plowcrack;1463657 said:


> Alternating sunshine and lake effect snow squalls here this afternoon in Laporte County.
> 
> So I pulled the pins and dumped the plow. Tomorrow gonna take the 1000 lb slug of sand out of the bed after it thaws in the garage tonight. Hope March gives me a reason to hook it up one last time.


I already pulled my plow, salter and counter weight. I agree with you about March. We will see.


----------



## lndscpe (Dec 7, 2004)

Yup, already brought the 3 loaders home for the year. This is the earliest I have brought them home ever. Barely even had the fun of using them this winter....... :crying: .... oh well maybe by bringing them home early it will snow now.........:laughing:


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Of course we got 4 inches of lake effect last night. But it'll be mid upper 50's and windy next 2 days.

Anybody get anymore than that east of here?


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

plowcrack;1464723 said:


> Of course we got 4 inches of lake effect last night. But it'll be mid upper 50's and windy next 2 days.
> 
> Anybody get anymore than that east of here?


I'm here in Chesterton and we got about 1" of snow on the roads and about 2" on the ground.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

2" here, I've already started to get geared up for mowing. Will the forecast of construction work looking rough im going to take on maybe 10-12 more lawn customers this season.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

I hope all had a great Memorial Weekend and remembered what it was for.

To all on this thread and points beyond.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Back at ya, Pretty much did the basics. It was hard to get me outa the A/C that was for sure!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing (Oct 30, 2011)

Supposed to be 92 degrees today and I'm working on a list to start getting the truck and plow prepped for this plow season lol. Anyone else start prepping or am I the only one that starts this early lol


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah, bout that time. This year I think Im just going to try and find someone who needs a sub.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

Get ready? Hell I'm still ready from last season! Remember the winter that never was? The only upshot from last seasons no show snow was that my equipment didn't get injured at all.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Everyone shift over to the new thread. This one is going to be done!


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm prepping now also. Looking for a new plow truck and salt spreader.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

SullivanSeptic;1485228 said:


> Everyone shift over to the new thread. This one is going to be done!


Whats the new thread? This one is warm and cozy and local.


----------



## kmamark2000 (Nov 2, 2011)

Two years ago, when I bought my own plow truck. Everyone I know was joking with me saying, "now that you have your own plow, we won't get any snow". Last year was a joke when it came to snow and it's repeating itself this year. I swear I bought a magic plow. No need to hook it up to the truck, It's keeping the snow away from Northwest Indiana.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

I hear ya, I was luck enough to push for a few hours the other morning. Maybe I should take my plow apart and paint so we could get blasted with a storm. At least these colder temps have stuck around.


----------

